# induced with first, induced with second?



## cherryglitter

what are the chances of this happening.. would love to hear some stories. :thumbup:

majorly panicking about going overdue and i'm not even in third tri yet!


----------



## chuck

Hun unless there is a medical need then decline induction!

Just hang on in there, a normal pregnancy can be 42 weeks long so why induce just because you go over 40?

I've never got it?!?!?!

IF you were to go over you can have cord blood flow and placenta function monitored by daily scans and keep a close eye on movements and wait for baby to come when they and your body is ready...labour will happen and happen better if you let it do it properly.

People often go into labour a little earlier with their 2nd

I was 41 + 3 with DS1, and DS2 arrived bang on his due date!


----------



## cherryglitter

i was induced at 40 + 14 with jake :(

i'm just worried about the same thing happening. i don't mind going overdue i just want to go into labour on my own.


----------



## NuKe

i agree with chuck, im declining induction this time 100% i dont care if i go to 10 months, unless there is a medical NEED for it to happen, it won't be :)


----------



## cherryglitter

i told my midwife that i don't want to be induced and she just said "well, we will see how your health is" :wacko:

i have my GD test on the 12th so i'll probably have that knowing my luck and have to be induced!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I was induced with both of mine :( 

DS was term + 13
DD was term + 12 

both very different labours , induction was MUCH faster 2nd time around 

DS - Labour Duration 27hrs with all pain meds inc epidural
DD - Labour Duration 1hr 42min just gas and air xx

hope you avoid induction but either way i hope it all goes well for you xx


----------



## TweetyPie20

I was induced with both of mine due to medical reasons, I was in slow labour for 2 weeks with my 1st my body wouldn't dilate past 1cm and the same happened the 2nd time. 2 weeks before due date was having constant contractions and leaking fluid but not dilating so I was taken in 40+2 with my 2nd and 39+5 with my 1st. 

Both were totally different inductions. 

My 1st was awful! I went in a 8pm had the prostin at 9pm by 10pm I was in agony with contractions but the midwife said they were just 'prostin pains' and not real. Then at 11pm I had a different midwife at shift changeover who got a consultant in asap who did an internal and my waters broke there and then..There was problems with babies heartbeat they couldn't get a proper trace. I stayed 1cm until 6am when they had to put a clip on babies head as they couldn't find his heartbeat on my tummy and I was 5cm. His heartbeat kept stopping and dropping so they prepped me for emergency csection and were taking blood off his head to check his oxygen levels and as they did I was 10cms and wanted me to push. 2 pushes he was crowned but all these alarms started going off people rushed in I had no idea what was happening..The forceps were out I was cut and torn to pieces (with blunt scissors!!) his cord was round his neck as he come down the birth canal it had tightened and he came out blue. Was the worst thing ever! But luckily he was fine and they then said he was too big for me (i was a size 6 he was an 8lb6 baby!) 
With my 2nd I went in at 8am had the prostin at 10am again contractions started straight away..They examined me at 5.30pm I was 3cms so they broke my waters. Babies heartbeat was stopping again when I moved so again I had an epidural to make me immobile and help my pain and prep incase I had to have emergency csection (I'd told them I'd rather do that at an early stage than have the same experience as before) I was checked again at 8.30pm and I was 6cms and 20 mins later I felt like I needed to push. My midwife told me not to I wasnt ready yet she checked me and I was 10cms and pushing. He was here by 9.20pm no cuts no tears just a perfectly healthy baby who again was 8lb6


----------



## NaturalMomma

It really depends on your hospital to be honest. Why were you induced with your first? Do you have any complications with pregnancy or baby that would require a induction? You can decline any medical procedure.


----------



## cherryglitter

i was induced because i was 14 days overdue.


----------



## Blah11

i honestly think all labours are different and lo will come when ready. amelie was 18 days earlier than roman :dohh:


----------

